# S&W 22A 22LR in Black and Grey



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

What do you think guys good choice or bad choice? Im open to any comments give me the truth!

Thanks, :sniper:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the S&W Model 22A1 and have been very happy with it. It's accurate and has cycled all types of ammo without a hitch so far. I also have a Ruger 22/45 with heavey stainless 5 1/2" barrel. It has been a great pistol and costs a little less.

:sniper:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning S&W fans,

If it says Smith & Wesson or Ruger on the barrel buy it.

Both companies have excellent customer service and can repair them
if something is wrong.

The 22A can be taken apart easily for proper cleaning.

Barrel can be taken off the pistol grip/frame and I believe, through S&W
you could purchase different barrel lengths if so desired.

Its good.


----------

